# Do you include a cheap squeegee with vinyl decal orders?



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Was wondering if you send out cheap squeegees with your decal orders? If so, where's the best place to buy them in bulk?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes and install instructions.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I get mine by the dozens from uscutter.com the gold ones,,
or if they are not on the site the white ones They sell 5 for one price..
MMM


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

depends on how big, or how many. One little decal, no. A big wall or vehicle graphic, yes. SuperSigns sells cheap squeegees with your biz name printed 200 for $80.00


----------

